

Ask HN: How to learn Node.js & Frontend JS Frameworks? - marvinsum

So I have a basic understanding of JS and jQuery. I'd like to expand that to the backend with Node.js, Express, etc., as well as some frontend JS frameworks. I've tried a couple times to learn, but the tutorials or books that I've used have been either too simple or too difficult.<p>What are some good resources out there and how do people become better at JavaScript?
======
pacomerh
Just build your own tools, like small libraries, ,maybe event handlers,
pub/subs. For node, build a basic CRUD system. Building things will force you
to do research on the stuff you need to know.

